# Drucker per Batch unter XP einrichten



## voelzi (8. März 2008)

Hallo

ich möchte per Batch-File alle Drucker deinstallieren und anschließend Netzwerkdrucker einrichten 
Hat einer einen Tip

Gruß
Voelzi


----------



## andre-ap (8. März 2008)

Versuch es doch mal mit con2prt. Ich denke damit wird es bestimmt klappen 

http://www.ss64.com/nt/con2prt.html


----------

